# Interpuls pulsator FIXED the problem



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK has anyone reset the pulsations on these things. This new one is so slow I can milk by hand faster than with the machine. Right now I hate this thing.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

yep, there's like a thumb screw in the center I think that controls how fast the pulsations are. Also if your leathers are dry, it will be slow.

Sheryl


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

No, but the one thing that hacks me off about my machine is that it came with absolutely NO adjustment or maintenance instructions. And I'm not about to take it apart without knowing something about what's in there. I HATE surprises!

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

No thumb screw but on the web sit it says a set screw. However I thinl it must be inside some where. This is brand new. and supposedly set at 60/40


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

Sondra I know Ric had his set different when he purchased a second one, but it was done at the time of purchase, not by him. I don't have any problems with mine and I am on my original one. All of us can outmilk milking machines who have milked goats by hand for years! Find something else to do while the machine runs  Vicki


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

In order to change the Interpulse pulsator to a faster setting theres a plastic chip inside you have to exchange out with a different setting type ie. 60/40, 65/35, 70/30. Mine has a chip thats 65/35. You can do tiny adjustments with the set screw but not very much really. The majority of the change comes from the plastic chip. Remember if you change your chip you need to change your vacuum pressure as well.

Ray Adams


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

So Ray is the set screw in side? 
and Vicki when your only milking one goat sitting there waiting for the darn thing to run is a pita. Not going to happen around here I'll go back to the surge pulsator. and lay this thing on the cabinet.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

There is something wrong then Sondra, it works exactly the same (without moving parts, or leathers to oil or anything to ever have to tinker with) so something else is going on. Is your vacume guage at 12? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

yes it is at 12


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

I have the LL90. It has a small little silver nob on the back, not really a screw per se. You have to use a pair of pliars to even turn it. I was told you never really have to mess with this type to change/speed up the pulsations. I do know if my vacuum goes down on me it does slow down. Is it possible your vacuum gauge is off?

Ray Adams


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

I have the L80 two ports for one goat milking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

I got the LL90 model too, and it is supposed to be factory set at 50/50. At 12 lbs vacuum, mine clicks very close to the second of a clock ticking. I use it as a "single shot" pulsator, and milking one goat at a time. 3 to 4 minutes per doe would be tops here, but I've really never timed it. In any event, it milks so fast that it's not really worth my time to start messing around with something else unless it's right there around the milk stand. I wouldn't think a 60/40 would/should be much off of the same beat. 
Mine came with a tiny allen wrench that supposed to be used to make adjustments with, but I've never taken it out of the bag, nor have even looked to see where the adjustment is. I've only cleaned my air filter a couple times, and this thing just keeps on ticking....so I figure I better leave well enough alone.
Something about yours doesn't sound right, else I believe you would be well pleased with it's performance.

Whim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

Yeah asking around, what Whim said  Biggy is I know there is something wrong for you to even think about going back to a surge  The interpulse are just so much better all the way around. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Interpuls pulsator*

Well I finally figured it out my pump was just plain either bad or not able to handle the interplus. Finally after limping along for two or more weeks, this morning I, myself and me lugged the big old heavy air compressor that I used to use up to the milk room and hooked it up. It has been sitting out in the weather for 2 yrs. WORKS LIKE A CHARM!! loud loud loud but HEY I can live with that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So glad you figured this out! vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

:handclap Sounds like you were teetering on the edge of not moving enough air to start with. My 2.5 CFM pump just barely does the job for my one doe at a time milker.....but so far, I'm getting away with it......just better not have any air leaks in the system....or have a kick off. :mad 

Whim


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so glad that you figured it out! I know that your hands are glad also.
Theresa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Whim this is a 6 cfm and should of handled it but wouldn't with the interplus but boy now I have to turn down the pressure or they would be pumping at 18


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

6 cfm should be enough to run at least 2 doe's at a time.....so the pump must be going bad on you. I just don't think it was ever your pulsator being the problem.

I was having some troubles a while back with mine.....but finally found a small air leak in one of my pulsator lines. It was so small, it was hard to find....but was enough to throw this 2.5 pump short of doing the job. I actually found it by accident.....I had cut my pump off, and was messing around with the thing on just stored up vacuum in the tank. It was fairly quiet in the barn at the time, and I could hear the durn thing leaking/sucking air when the pulsator was in motion. Got it fixed and now all is well....at least I think so.....I'm clicking now at between 11 1/2 and 12 lbs.

Whim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The old dishwashing liquid and water in a catsup bottle...run your machine and pour/squirt this over your lines, look for bubbles coming up out of your leaks. I can milk two does on a 3CFM, it's what my show setup is. I bet your machine isn't really working right, or you have leaks. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

could be Vicki but you know what this other is working and except for being loud as all get out I am sticking with it. but just to test out the lines I will do some soap and water and see.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

It came from Harbor Freight....made in Ch..... so I don't expect too much......figure I got just about what I paid for that time too.

Whim


----------

